# Queen of Kings UPDATE!!



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

It's still on but I thought everyone would be interested to know of a big change.

Captain's meeting: 7 p.m. Friday @ Paradise Bar & Grill on the beach.

Scales: 5 to 7:30 p.m.

$150 entry fee

$2,000 1st place guaranteed.

$20 optional Wildcard changed from wahoo, AJ, dolphin to red snapper, AJ, dolphin and THE MEN CAN CATCH THESE as long as the boat is in the tournament. If there's interest, we'll do a calcutta on these as well to raise the prize money for everyone that has helped us make this event so much fun.

----------------
From staff reports

With expanding fishing closures and dwindlingopportunities on the horizon for the area?s tournament anglers, onelocal event is changing plans to allow a wider audience to take part.

TheQueen of Kings, a ladies-only king mackerel event, was planning bonusprizes for the largest wahoo, dolphin and amberjack brought in by thewomen as part of this weekend?s events. 

Tuesday?s change inthe closed fishing areas in federal waters changed those plans. <span style="font-weight: bold; text-decoration: underline;">Now,the men can compete for bonuses for the largest dolphin, AJ and redsnapper.

?This might be one of the few tournaments that goes offas scheduled,? said event director Joe Zwierzchowski. ?If there?s waterthat?s open to fishing, I?ll have a tournament. I know how hard thesefolks fish and what it means to them. I just want everyone that wantsto fish a tournament to have the chance this year, that?s why wechanged it up.?

He said reports from the long weekend were greatfor wahoo anglers but the new closed area all but eliminates the mostproductive water. With red snapper season in its first week, the switchof species was easy. Allowing the men to compete was a tougher decision.

?My wife talked me into it,? Zwierzchowski said. "The guys can play, too, but the big prize is still women only."

Theentry fee is $150 a boat with a guaranteed first place prize of $2,000.Anglers can sign up at the captain?s meeting at 7 p.m. at Paradise Bar& Grill on Pensacola Beach. The scales will be open from 5 to 7:30p.m. Saturday at Paradise. For more information, call (850) 516-0709 orgo to www.saltwater-events.com.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Current forecasts has 2-4 footers on Saturday. 

Sounds fishable to me as long as state waters are still open and you can turn south once you get to Navarre.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds great Joe.... I'm still in, Bay Boat and all. See you tomorrow night at Paradise!


----------

